# Animal Crossing Wiki vs. Nookipedia



## Flare (Jun 2, 2017)

Which of these two wiki sites do you prefer?

I like using Animal Crossing Wiki alot, Nookipedia I rarely use.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 2, 2017)

Animal Crossing wiki. Way more imformation.


----------



## kuri_kame (Jun 2, 2017)

It really depends on whichever came up first when I searched my question for me


----------



## Pyoopi (Jun 3, 2017)

I don't believe I have a preference. I think if anything, I use Thonky for my information.


----------



## TamaMushroom (Jun 3, 2017)

I use Animal Crossing Wiki and then the catalog list MoriDB for any specific items in New Leaf!


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 3, 2017)

I mostly use Animal Crossing Wikia, has a lot more information than Nookpedia


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 4, 2017)

Animal crossing wikia, the information on there is kept up to date a lot more often than on Nookipedia. I also enjoy the aesthetic of animal crossing wikia more too. Nookipedia's layout feels and looks outdated imo.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 5, 2017)

This is one of the few cases where wikia is better than the other wikis. There are game wikis for each franchise better than wikia in general, but not Animal Crossing.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 5, 2017)

I have always used Nookipedia, I've never used the other site mentioned. But I agree that for New Leaf needs, I almost always go to Thonky.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 5, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I have always used Nookipedia, I've never used the other site mentioned. But I agree that for New Leaf needs, I almost always go to Thonky.



I actually don't subscribe to Thonky. They renamed some furniture series, items, or other things to where I can't follow. For instance, the Card Series was called the Trump Series, while the Astro Series was called the Near-Future Series. They also got the theme challenge info wrong, so if you want to read more about what's best for theme challenges, you should read GameFAQs.


----------



## ANDYSV (Jun 7, 2017)

back when i used to play accf, i found that ac wiki was more useful. today, i just google my answers


----------



## Soigne (Jun 7, 2017)

I like the layout of Nookipedia more, but I can't say I gravitate towards it. I just use whatever website is one of the first results if I have a question.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 11, 2017)

I only use wiki


----------



## bonucci (Jun 12, 2017)

I use Wiki mostly because they store more information! I hardly go on either one anymore though since I find most information I need on here~ ^^


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Jun 12, 2017)

I mainly use Wikia



Alolan_Apples said:


> I actually don't subscribe to Thonky. They renamed some furniture series, items, or other things to where I can't follow. For instance, the Card Series was called the Trump Series, while the Astro Series was called the Near-Future Series. They also got the theme challenge info wrong, so if you want to read more about what's best for theme challenges, you should read GameFAQs.



I'm guessing the stuff in their guides was translated directly from the Japanese game, but they never modified it after the game came out in America ^^; Took me a while to figure out which styles were which on the villager birthday guide, but I still find it pretty helpful overall


----------



## hestu (Jun 13, 2017)

I pretty much always use Animal Crossing Wiki; Nookipedia just doesn't seem to have enough information whenever I'm looking things up, and Animal Crossing Wiki is always a safe bet.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 14, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I actually don't subscribe to Thonky. They renamed some furniture series, items, or other things to where I can't follow. For instance, the Card Series was called the Trump Series, while the Astro Series was called the Near-Future Series. They also got the theme challenge info wrong, so if you want to read more about what's best for theme challenges, you should read GameFAQs.



Well I have never had issues using Thonky, so to each his own


----------



## Verecund (Jun 15, 2017)

I use Nookipedia when looking at the list of villagers, but generally Wikia for everything else as I find it has more content and it usually turns up at the top of the search page, and I usually just click on whichever page is at the top. I like the appearance of Nookipedia better, though.


----------



## radioloves (Jun 15, 2017)

Animal crossing wiki is simple to use and usually I just click on the very first link when I search something and it's always seem to be animal crossing wiki. I've used Nookipedia a couple of times but it felt different since I visited animal crossing wiki more often . .


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 16, 2017)

Liquefy's guide at gamefaqs is the most thorough and most accurate guide to ACNL, and its not even close.


----------

